# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج برنامج Facebook للجوال بصيغة JAR

## شيبوب غزة

* Facebook*  *حمل من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

*مشكور اخي علي البرنامج*

----------


## elmohandiss

merciiiiiiiiiiiii mon frer

----------


## gamesms

شكرا لك انشالله يظبط عل سي3

----------


## aminesekkaf

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks   bra

----------


## aminesekkaf

mercciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mohamud1

يبشسبشيبشيبشس

----------

